# Coin In Bottle



## Hilberto (Jul 17, 2013)

I found this coin inside a bottle. unfortunately the bottle broke. Can anyone tell me anything about this coin or pendant. Thanks


----------



## Hilberto (Jul 17, 2013)

the other side


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 17, 2013)

You are finding some cool stuff!
 I googled and found this:
 http://www.sageventure.com/coins/scout.html


----------



## Hilberto (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the useful information...


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=%22Excelsior+Shoe%22&LH_Sold=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.X%22Excelsior+Shoe%22+1910.TRS0&_nkw=%22Excelsior+Shoe%22+1910&_sacat=0


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 17, 2013)

The BSA in my screen name is Boy Scouts of America.  Cool token.

 Scott


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool coin. What kind of bottle was it? Hope it wasn't better then the coin[]


----------



## botlguy (Jul 17, 2013)

A fascinating token / coin and a fascinating story and wonderful, quick research. You guys are the best.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 18, 2013)

Some where I have a coin in a bottle.  I think it was put there by one of those hand blowing clowns that make birds, flowers and blown glass art form rods and or tubing.  RED Matthews


----------

